
Ask HN: Shopping in Japan - Pamar
I will soon leave for a 2 weeks vacation in Kyoto. Can you suggest something smallish, possibly tech-related, that can only (or much more easily) acquired in Japan?
As an example, years ago the legendary Toshiba Libretto was pretty hard to get outside of Japan.
Of course it should be something that should work well outside Japan for someone (me) who does not know the language.<p>Any ideas?
======
jotux
If you're a watch geek it's much easier to get Casio, Seiko (especially Grand
Seiko), and Citizen watch models in Japan. Grand Seiko watches are gorgeous
but not as well known outside of Japan.

If you can hit up a knife shop try to get a nice pair of Japanese scissors.

------
nicholas73
I do not know the name of the shop, but there is a traditional silk woodcut
shop in Tokyo. It's in Akasuka or Akasuka (these are both locations, but it's
the tourist shopping area one).

The sell furniture from small boxes to large drawers and chests, with silk
patterns embroidered on them. Super light wood. If what they claim as
traditional is true, it's definitely something only in Japan, and not for long
at that.

If you go to the shop, all I ask is that you tell me the name of the shop so I
can try to look them up again.

They understand English there, kind of, and take credit card as well.

~~~
Pamar
Thanks - I am also interested in more traditional stuff, so I would love to
find this place, but I will stay in Kyoto only so it is not very probable that
I can get there. (I "restricted" my question gadgets not because I don't care
about the rest, but because it seemed more "on topic" for HN).

~~~
jackvalentine
Out of interest... why only Kyoto? Japan isn't a very large country and I
suspect you'll find yourself bored after two weeks in a single city. Jump on
the train to Osaka (one hour) at the very least!

~~~
Pamar
I have been to Japan once already, for another 2 weeks, and in that case I
travelled around a bit more (see here, if you are interested: [http://pa-
mar.net/Main/Places/BigInJapan.html](http://pa-
mar.net/Main/Places/BigInJapan.html)). This time I decided to stay in Kyoto
only because ... first of all just walking around is pretty interesting for
me. When I visit a foreign city I can routinely walk 20+ kms/day just looking
around and taking some pics. Also, I plan to train at a local dojo, and to
take some time to take parts in workshop of traditional arts like Damascene.

------
tedmiston
Not quite a gadget but many varieties of Japanese Kit Kats are either only
available or are much cheaper in Japan. A lot of people in the states aren't
even aware that Kit Kats come in flavors there.

~~~
joshschreuder
Yeah there were some really cool flavours like blueberry cheesecake last time
I was over there (2 years ago). Since then in Australia we have seen some new
flavours come in like salted caramel and mint but nothing quite as
interesting.

Here's a photo I took over there (apple, blueberry cheesecake and hot Japanese
chilli flavours):

[http://i.imgur.com/8pp2xlU.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/8pp2xlU.jpg)

~~~
tedmiston
Out of curiosity were you in Melbourne? I found many flavors there at
international grocery stores. If you'd like to discuss more - @kicksopenminds
on Twitter.

~~~
joshschreuder
I live in Melbourne :)

Can't say I visit too many international grocery stores though, but I will
keep my eyes peeled.

------
joshschreuder
If you have a PS4, I believe there are some exclusive controller colours [1]

[1]
[http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B01BHKMLI0/ref=s9_simh_gw...](http://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B01BHKMLI0/ref=s9_simh_gw_p63_d23_i1?pf_rd_m=AN1VRQENFRJN5&pf_rd_s=desktop-1&pf_rd_r=03N82N9M4PNWJG0VM88S&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=263612849&pf_rd_i=desktop)

------
vldx
Happy Hacking Keyboard Professional 2 - mechanical Topre switches keyboard;
relatively hard to get outside Japan.

~~~
Pamar
a bit too expensive for my taste, but yes, this is the kind of suggestions I
was looking for.

------
staunch
You can probably still get a better deal on a Zojirushi (or similar) water
boiler or rice cooker. You can definitely get a better deal on an electric
kotatsu or other household gadgets.

You can find anything you want in Osaka, which is a quick train ride away.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
It would have to be one hell of a deal to make up for having to lug the damn
thing around.

~~~
crishoj
Protip: Have your stuff sent by Yamato courier directly to the airport. This
includes your luggage! After several of my first stays in Japan, I found
myself lugging unwieldy luggage (and even bicycles) through the subway. But,
no need. Do as the locals and have your stuff shipped to the airport, and
enjoy a light airport transfer with public transport.

~~~
Pamar
I did this on a suggestion from my tour operator when moving from Tokyo to
Kyoto: I took a detour with light baggage to visit another couple places on
the way to Kyoto, and my main luggage was expecting me in the hotel when I
arrived. This could be a good idea for my trip back - I suppose they deliver
it to a specified place in the airport and I can then just pick it up at the
terminal?

